# How to fix Moyu Weilong WR/M loose and corner cut



## Ralphobena (May 2, 2020)

is your WR/M too loose? cant corner cut properly? Here is the way you can use to fix it
Tools needed
-Screw Driver , Moyu adjustment tool , and tensioning tool
1st-remove all parts except 2 center pieces that face each other
2nd-loosen the 2 center pieces and insert the Moyu adjustment tool properly to the core to push the pieces against each other
3rd-tighten the springs of the center pieces using the screw driver until it fits on the Moyu adjustment tool(hold both the Moyu adjustment tool and try to pull one piece to test if it is already fit to the Moyu adjustment tool)
4th-Insert another 2 pieces against each other(make sure its the same placement as the original) and do the 2nd and 3rd step
5th- insert the last two pairs and do the 2nd and 3rd step
6th-insert all the pieces back
7th-use the tensioning tool to adjsut the the tension (tension levels are 1 to 9) adjust it to the level that fits your turning style
Thats all hope you solved your problem


----------



## sumtingwong (May 11, 2020)

loose and fast wr m is great for 3bld


----------

